# Wanted: McCauley 9-hole carrier/rack (prewar)



## Dangerwagon (Feb 17, 2015)

Anyone got a real one???


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 17, 2015)

*McCauley*

I have this one. Pretty neat and very straight.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2015)

I assume you're looking for a rack for a Monark 5Bar?


----------



## Dangerwagon (Feb 17, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> I assume you're looking for a rack for a Monark 5Bar?




You know it!  Know where I can pick one up???...or a springer fork, headbadge, tank, chaingaurd, drop stand...maybe I should start with a list of what I have.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2015)

Oh man...what year? '39 "Pencil" springer might be tough. A few racks have popped up here. Head badge...haven't seen too many. Tank is available as a 'glass repop by a fellow Cabe member. What guard are you looking for? Drop stand shouldn't be an issue(Unless you're looking for a "Butterfly" stand:eek:. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Dangerwagon (Feb 17, 2015)

Those are cool!  What about that chainguard behind it in the first picture?


----------



## Dangerwagon (Feb 17, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Oh man...what year? '39 "Pencil" springer might be tough. A few racks have popped up here. Head badge...haven't seen too many. What guard are you looking for? Drop stand shouldn't be an issue(Unless you're looking for a "Butterfly" stand:eek:. Good luck in your search!




I'm thinking about using a dual-springer if I can find a prewar unit. No butterfly, just standard drop stand.  Have seen them around.  Guard I need looks like this...


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 17, 2015)

I still have a headbadge and chain guard, $225 for both.  Follow this link and skip to the bottom to see pics http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?49942-Monark-Five-Bar-Parts&highlight=Monark+bar


----------



## Dangerwagon (Feb 17, 2015)

fordsnake said:


> I still have a headbadge and chain guard, $225 for both.  Follow this link and skip to the bottom to see pics http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?49942-Monark-Five-Bar-Parts&highlight=Monark+bar



Sent you an email.


----------



## rickyd (Feb 17, 2015)

is this the right chainguard?


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 17, 2015)

rickyd said:


> is this the right chainguard?




Hey I think Joel is looking for one of these.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2015)

This is a McCauley. Joel looking for a long feather Colson guard.


----------



## Dangerwagon (Mar 9, 2015)

Still on the hunt for a prewar rear rack (see pic).
'With a light' would be awesome but will be OK without. 

Thanks again,

-mike.


----------



## ace (Mar 9, 2015)

Would this one work? The legs are missing though.


----------



## Dangerwagon (Mar 9, 2015)

Unfortunately not the one...but those are pretty cool.


----------



## ace (Mar 9, 2015)

I have the one without the light also. I think it came off a Dayton.


----------



## Dangerwagon (Mar 10, 2015)

Got any pics?  I think there are (at least) two very similar styles.  Want to make sure its the right one for my Monark. 
Thanks a lot.


----------



## ace (Mar 10, 2015)

Phone pic. Is this what your looking for?


----------



## Dangerwagon (Mar 10, 2015)

That's the one!

Can you send me a PM and let me know what you need for it.
Thanks again.


----------

